# Pleasure Island is closing



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 29, 2008)

Downtown Disney is gearing up for an 18- to 24-month face-lift to turn the nightclub scene into an area for families -- more shops, more restaurants. The six nightclubs that compose most of Pleasure Island will close after Sept. 27.Some buildings within Pleasure Island could be demolished or refurbished for restaurants or shops.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/orl-pleasure29xx08jun29,0,1502797.story


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Can't close quick enough*

Great news. That has been a terribly poor imitation of the now closed Church Street Station and the far superior Universal City Walk.  The few times I've been to PI it was like torture. I honestly thought to myself that I would have paid NOT to have to be in this place with it's half baked "shows", the seriously overpriced and really bad food and the never ending push to buy even more overpriced booze.  It was a horrible concept from day one, didn't fit with Disney and will not be missed.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 29, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> It was a horrible concept from day one, didn't fit with Disney and will not be missed.



Actually PI was very different on Day 1 as I can attest to having many great times there during the early years. In fact, I would go on record as saying that the PI area then was probably one of the best nightclub scenes in the world as it was a ticketed entrance only for adults that had great themed party places. The streets had drink vendors and hot girls walking with test tube drinks everywhere. They had great outdoor concerts on the West End stage and the entire area was party central.

I made several trips to DisneyWorld during those years (pre-marriage and pre-kids) just to go to PI with friends and never visited the traditional theme parks. Wow...I really miss those carefree days. In fact, this place was a great place for hook-ups as everyone there was very easy to approach vs places like South Beach Miami where the females want to run a credit check on you before they will even want to dance.

Over the years, they cut many things out and made it more family friendly. I am not sure when they stopped charging to get in or allowed kids into the area or had it open during the day, but that was the downfall to me.

I also like Universal Studios CityWalk, but this place still can't hold a candle to PI when it was in its prime.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 29, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Actually PI was very different on Day 1 as I can attest to having many great times there during the early years. In fact, I would go on record as saying that the PI area then was probably one of the best nightclub scenes in the world as it was a ticketed entrance only for adults that had great themed party places. The streets had drink vendors and hot girls walking with test tube drinks everywhere. They had great outdoor concerts on the West End stage and the entire area was party central.
> 
> I made several trips to DisneyWorld during those years (pre-marriage and pre-kids) just to go to PI with friends and never visited the traditional theme parks. Wow...I really miss those carefree days. In fact, this place was a great place for hook-ups as everyone there was very easy to approach vs places like South Beach Miami where the females want to run a credit check on you before they will even want to dance.
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100%. It _used _to be a blast but now....  

Remember the fireworks they used to do every night? They were awesome. Did that and the confetti every night. Was a blast.

I'm not sad to see them trying to revamp it though. I miss the way it used to be. But I will miss the Adventurer's Club. That was my favorite place.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 29, 2008)

I have not been there in about 8 years but I remember having a BLAST being only with DH and other couples.  No kids and lots of freedom to dance (and drink).  I am not sure more shops and restaurants would be that much of an improvement.  It's just more ways to take your $$$$.  

Big bummer that they are closing it late Sept too.  We are going Oct 1st!  DOH.

Katherine


----------



## JudyS (Jun 30, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> .... The streets had drink vendors and hot girls walking with test tube drinks everywhere.....


So, did Disney not hire any hot _guys,_ or were they there and you just didn't notice them?   

I will really miss The Adverturers' Club.  I agree that PI really doesn't fit in well with Disney's "family" theme, but there is no reason why The Adverturers' Club (and the Comedy Club) couldn't feature family-friendly jokes. The Adverturers' Club is really unlike anything else in the world.  If anyone hears of a fan petition to save The Adverturers' Club, please let me know; I'd like to sign it.  (Too busy to start one myself, unfortunately!)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2008)

JudyS said:


> So, did Disney not hire any hot _guys,_ or were they there and you just didn't notice them?
> 
> I will really miss The Adverturers' Club.  I agree that PI really doesn't fit in well with Disney's "family" theme, but there is no reason why The Adverturers' Club (and the Comedy Club) couldn't feature family-friendly jokes. The Adverturers' Club is really unlike anything else in the world.  If anyone hears of a fan petition to save The Adverturers' Club, please let me know; I'd like to sign it.  (Too busy to start one myself, unfortunately!)



I would check over at the DIS, someone probably has one going. Might be on the main board as AC is not DVC specific and you know those threads get moved ASAP. 

Mouseowners might also be a good place to take a look. 

If I get a chance I'll take a look and post a link for everyone.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2008)

Judy, Bill and anyone else interested

Actual post with petition link is on the 3rd reply


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1869704


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 30, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Judy, Bill and anyone else interested
> 
> Actual post with petition link is on the 3rd reply
> 
> ...



I do not post on DIS with my current Steamboat Willie screen name  :ignore:


----------



## Carol C (Jun 30, 2008)

What's a test tube drink?


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Carol C said:


> What's a test tube drink?



Shots that come in tubes like these.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope the restaurants aren't closing too - Raglan Road is my hands-down favorite.  We're going in mid-October...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 30, 2008)

tashamen said:


> I hope the restaurants aren't closing too - Raglan Road is my hands-down favorite.  We're going in mid-October...



That is a pretty new restaurant and will NOT be closing.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 30, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Judy, Bill and anyone else interested
> 
> Actual post with petition link is on the 3rd reply
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I asked on another DIS thread whether there was a petition, but didn't get a response. 

For those who aren't DISboards members, the petition is here:
http://www.petitiononline.com/wdwaclub/petition.html

It has over 2000 signatures so far!


----------



## Carl D (Jun 30, 2008)

I have signed the petition, as well as fired off an email to guest services.

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

Pleasure Island, and especially the Adventurers' Club, will be extremely missed.
There was no club on Earth with the unique comedy of the AC...

Please support keeping the AC open!!


----------



## Carl D (Jul 1, 2008)

JudyS said:


> It has over 2000 signatures so far!


3206 and counting...


----------



## clsmit (Jul 7, 2008)

I signed. I really enjoyed going there the week of my wedding at WDW. Harder to get there now with the kids.... Hope they keep it open.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 7, 2008)

4800+ now!  Yaay.  I wonder what it would take to make a dent in their process?  10,000 signatures?  That's doable.  100,000 -- not likely to happen.

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 8, 2008)

I have no problem them closing and redoing PI. I think that some of the elements should be relocated to a new site, like Atlantic Dance hall or the new shopping/entertainment district being built south of Animal Kingdom. 

The flow from Marketplace to West Side just doesn't work. Plus PI's appeal and uniqueness has moved on to better memories.


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be there after the Member Cruise at the end of Sept. I hope my husband feels like one last fling because I will be sad to see it go. I too loved the Adventures Club.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 9, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I have no problem them closing and redoing PI.


I agree in that I have no problem with the "this area is closed for your future enjoyment" part of the equation.

The problem is the possible perminent elimination of The Advanturers' Club. 
The AC is truly a unique experience, and screams of Disney imagination.
On top of that, it's a blast!!


----------

